# It's moments like these you need.......



## SDmate (Apr 24, 2005)

:gn 0304 1560 0007 0825 1114

:gn 0103 8555 7497 3445 2639

:gn 0103 8555 7497 2404 3670


----------



## chuckojr (Jun 28, 2006)

Looks devastaing


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Looks very nuclear to me.


----------



## BP22 (Apr 13, 2006)

For a moment I thought that was a picture of Pnoon at the SoCal. :r Not sure which was more devastating.


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

BP22 said:


> For a moment I thought that was a picture of Pnoon at the SoCal. :r Not sure which was more devastating.


:fu 
Such a comedian!


----------



## BP22 (Apr 13, 2006)

pnoon said:


> :fu
> Such a comedian!


Peter I meant it as a compliment...seriously...

:r


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

BP22 said:


> Peter I meant it as a compliment...seriously...
> 
> :r


No offense taken, Brandon. I guess I shoud have followed up the :fu with a  or a


----------



## BP22 (Apr 13, 2006)

pnoon said:


> No offense taken, Brandon. I guess I shoud have followed up the :fu with a  or a


I know.


----------



## backwoods (Sep 15, 2005)

uh oh.....someone, besides his neighbors, ticked him off!! go get 'em!:w


----------



## SDmate (Apr 24, 2005)

backwoods said:


> uh oh.....someone, besides his neighbors, ticked him off!! go get 'em!:w


 :gn neighbors from hell...:c
I couldn't enjoy the 4th July fireworks cos of the A$$hole using his disc grinder at 9pm at night


----------



## StudentSmoker (Apr 24, 2006)

Watch out, I smell major devastation.


----------



## cigar_040 (Mar 10, 2006)

A bomb shelter.............. 



3 birds..........looks like it's showtime !!!

o


----------



## clampdown (Feb 7, 2006)

I am typing this as I sit under my desk...


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)




----------



## Guitarman-S.T- (Jun 14, 2006)

that is the BEST photo ive seen on the forum... im still :r 
that was definetly the highlight of the night haha


----------



## Zenistar (Jun 19, 2006)

pnoon said:


>


LMAO, great pic.


----------



## backwoods (Sep 15, 2005)

A little while ago the air raid sirens went off, I felt the ground shake, and my wife called from the neighbors house crying.....something about a package from Nevada .



Someone just destroyed my house. 



Will post devastation pics when I get home to sort thru the rubble.:w


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

Captain Steven Hiller: Oops

Captain Steven Hiller: [after crashing the alien spaceship by the Grand Canyon] *That's* what you get! Ha Ha! Look at you! Ya house's all banged up!
[shouts]
......
Captain Steven Hiller: [beat] Welcome to earth.

Independence Day (1996)


----------



## SDmate (Apr 24, 2005)

1 down 2 to go.. 
time to stick ya head between ya knees & kiss yer A$$ goodbye.....


----------



## RenoB (Oct 12, 2005)

Suppose I shoulda seen it coming. The signs were there. But I just . . . didn't . . . pay attention. Until I see this when I turn into our court -



Making sure there were no bodies, I inspected the rubble and was happy to find some coffee (it's gonna be a long night cleaning up). But I never bought any Ryan Bros. Hmmm, from San Diego? 

Then there were little packets of Vegemite, I've heard of this stuff - in fact, I've seen it before . . . in pictures in the jungle! Taffy like mints, one of which I popped in my mouth immediately - hey, mints are my signature gn thief!). A condom for my diet coke can, too.

A couple of awesome movies (Westerns of course) and then there are cigars! A Dip #4 and Party Mille Fleurs, neither of which I've had before. And others: BPC, LVH Silencio, Torano, Fire maddy and a local house blend.

And to make sure I could clip them smokes, a beautiful Xicar mahogany cutter. Thank you S.H.I.T. crew, especially Peter!!! This was such a cool bomb, I'm gonna enjoy it all ('cept maybe the vegemite  )


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

RenoB said:


> Suppose I shoulda seen it coming. The signs were there. But I just . . . didn't . . . pay attention. Until I see this when I turn into our court -
> 
> Making sure there were no bodies, I inspected the rubble and was happy to find some coffee (it's gonna be a long night cleaning up). But I never bought any Ryan Bros. Hmmm, from San Diego?
> 
> ...


Glad you will enjoy it all. The Vegemite? Yer on your own.


----------



## backwoods (Sep 15, 2005)

Awesome hit on Rob, guys! He deserves some beatings:r 

Looks like some cool cutters, and some movies for while he is smoking those awesome sticks!


Nice!


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

So, where is the third member of your strike force? Still climbing out from beneath the rubble?


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

pnoon said:


> So, where is the third member of your strike force? Still climbing out from beneath the rubble?


SOMEBODY is so Ugly they don't like to deliver -- I wonder who that might be?


----------



## SDmate (Apr 24, 2005)

Geez the third strike is MIA..........hope he's ok


----------



## DownUnder LLG (Mar 29, 2005)

SDmate said:


> :gn neighbors from hell...:c
> I couldn't enjoy the 4th July fireworks cos of the A$$hole using his disc grinder at 9pm at night


Hehe... that's me making ashtrays Seriously, man the neighbors must hate me.

Nice hit BTW, little smatterings of vegemite and minties to boot. Onya mate.


----------



## DonWeb (Jul 3, 2005)

SDmate said:


> Geez the third strike is MIA..........hope he's ok


Moooooooooooooooooooooooooommmmm!!!!!!! Steve is playin' with weapons again....!!!!!!!


----------



## DonWeb (Jul 3, 2005)

ok... so i forgot all about those bastages on the left coast. (bad move).

I'm working kaizen blitz' on 2nd shift - so i get home at midnight, to a box sitting on the landing. 
(amy has learned a hard lesson of opening boxes).

1) now i'll have to re-read the vegemite thread to see how to best "enjoy" this delicacy.
2) i tried on the candom... much to my surprise it is too big (how deflating to my ego)

http://imageshack.us

touche mon frere(s)

ugly!!!! whoareyoucallinugly


----------



## backwoods (Sep 15, 2005)

DonWeb said:


> 2) i tried on the candom... much to my surprise it is too big (how deflating to my ego)


I had to tie a knot(ok 4 knots) in it to make it fit properly

another devastating hit from the S.H.I.T. crew!


----------



## SDmate (Apr 24, 2005)

Ok WI boys we need pics of all you eatin the vegemite 
it's not like we sent ya alot, hell it's less than a days worth for me 
so all get together & herf, make some water crackers with vegemite & cheese & take some pics.... 
...it's that simple 

happy eating
Steve

Oh & us cali boys have no problem gettin the candoms to fit.


----------



## backwoods (Sep 15, 2005)

SDmate said:


> Ok WI boys we need pics of all you eatin the vegemite
> make some water crackers with vegemite & cheese & take some pics....
> ...it's that simple .


Will do! will be digging into the vegemite this weekend!



SDmate said:


> Oh & us cali boys have no problem gettin the candoms to fit.


pssst...your spose to put them on your weiner...not your hand:r 
Dang left coasters...


----------

